# Boat covers? Southern MD.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone know where I can have someone make me a cover to protect my seating area and controls?

The window framing has snaps that go down the framing to the rail to attach a cover of sorts that will protect the heml chairs and the control area. 

I am guessing it would have to custom made because I cannot find ANYTHING on line that even references my boat (1991 Parker 2110). 

Any place around the area?


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Try breezy point marina they make custom covers. :fishing:


----------



## jwharwell (Jun 14, 2010)

*boat cover*

I used an online company. They do custom and stock covers for the whole boat and equipment. They can probably help you with what you need. 

http://www.mightycovers.com/Boat-Cover.htm


----------

